# Comment verrouiller les touche F1 à F12???



## lebangkifaimeuh (5 Avril 2007)

bien l bonjour la  communauté

petit prob, je viens d avoir mon mac book pro, je travail sur flash, et pour cetaine application jai besoin de me servir des touches F1 à F12 en tant que telle et non en tant que vol + ou - où reglage de la lumiere ou les differentes option?

j espere que vous m aurez compris

merci d 'avance

cedric


----------



## pacis (5 Avril 2007)

Touche Fn, en bas à gauche en plus des F1....F12


----------



## clochelune (5 Avril 2007)

pacis a dit:


> Touche Fn, en bas &#224; gauche en plus des F1....F12



yep!
et si tu t'en sers tr&#232;s souvent, un clavier apple (bluetooth ou filaire) et l&#224; tu as toutes les touches de F1 &#224; F12 en acc&#232;s direct sans avoir &#224; tapper fn en plus (avec le pav&#233; num&#233;rique &#233;galement inclu)
bien pratique (mais moins portable! &#224; utiliser plut&#244;t chez soi ou au boulot et en externe la touche fn)


----------



## pentaracing (5 Avril 2007)

Si tu veut eviter d'appuyer a chaque fois sur la touche fn en bas a gauche tu peut aussi aller dans les préférences systemes/Souris et clavier/onglet clavier et tu coche utiliser les touches F1-F12 pour controler les fonctions logiciels. Maintenant tu devras appuyer sur fn pour avoir volume + ou -.


----------



## ToxiK13 (8 Avril 2008)

Cool  C'est insupportable ces touches de fonctions ^^


----------

